# ATI Mobility Radeon 7500



## yoboby (Mar 24, 2006)

For some reason i can't find the drivers for this card. I have an IBM Thinkpad T42.

Can someone point me in the right direction,


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/mobility-radeon.html
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-41918


----------



## yoboby (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot ill try those out!


----------

